# Safe, Green, Energy Saving Domes!



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here to answer questions about monolithic dome homes and other structures.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you made any domes, or parts of domes (tops?) with Litracon? I'd be interested to see if that could be done as a 'skylight'. Have you constructed any out of AAC? (yes, I realize the size would be limited and the construction method would be completely different)

I might be describing this wrong, but is this the method developed in the 70s where a cable/rebar web is assembled in a large circle between what amounts to two ballons (airforms?), crete is poured into the bladders and then relatively low air pressure is used to inflate the 'balloons'; or is this where the airform is inflated and then (shock?)crete is blown onto it from the inside after a rebar structure is asssembled?


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

The second description is the method used. Inflate airform, install foam, rebar, and shotcrete from the inside. Have built several domes from 20' to 80' diameter. Getting ready to build my home this fall.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Domeguy, what is the cost of said domes for various sizes? I am interested in building underground, can these be burried? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, learn somthing new every day! Thanks!!

Am very intrigued by the Litracon process. might be a great way to get natural lighting without using windows. The less openings, the higher the energy savings. Wonder if it has any insulation value.

THe ACC product is not something that i see being usable in a dome except as maybe in an auxillary function, as it has to be manufactured offsite. One of the main strengths of the dome is it's one piece (monolithic) construction.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, TheAnt

There are several domes that have been buried, the extra engineering is pretty simple. Somewhere i have a picture of a D-9 Cat bulldozer (really big!) sitting on top of a dome as they back-filled it some 20'. Costs can be very competitive with conventional housing, and even less (almost cheap) if you can do some, or most, of the work yourself. Depends on what you want, a home or just a shelter.

PM me for more info, 

Cheers


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Domeguy said:


> Wow, learn somthing new every day! Thanks!!
> 
> Am very intrigued by the Litracon process. might be a great way to get natural lighting without using windows. The less openings, the higher the energy savings. Wonder if it has any insulation value.


supposed to be identical to the concrete type used



Domeguy said:


> The ACC product is not something that i see being usable in a dome except as maybe in an auxillary function, as it has to be manufactured offsite. One of the main strengths of the dome is it's one piece (monolithic) construction.


what about cellular concrete or Elemix? IMHO the r-value of 'concrete' is its one drawback, but one that can be worked around of course

also, there is research being done with 'next gen' AACs without the 'autoclave' (thermolytic additives)

one thing I can NOT seem to get an answer on from any of the companies is the melding of the two processes (LitrACCon? :dunno: )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what do you think of the feasibility a Litracon greenhouse? 

completely off topic

IMHO the 'waterless' concrete for a lunar colony (regolith aggregate with a sulfur binder) could greatly benefit from a litracon process


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi again, The_Blob

The r-value of the concrete is not a factor in the monolithic process. The spray foam is applied on the outside of the concrete, resulting in all of the thermal mass of the concrete being available to store heat or cold for use inside the structure. 

There are always new technologies being developed for building contruction and i'm sure many will be incorporated into the dome process. However, that usually takes time (and money) to do the research & engineering. For example, there is alot of research right now being done on the use of basalt based rebar. That being said, i don't have the resources to 'reinvent the wheel', as the existing technology is far better then almost all other building processes, and very cost effective.

Always looking and learning, really like the Litracon. going to check that out further. 
.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

And, the LitrACCon may have possibilites! Light AND insulation! I Like!!

Let me know what you find out, i may try to use it in my dome home.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

speaking of domes. i been seriously considering building a dome greenhouse.
not a huge one. Living in Minnesota I think during winter if it is a dome would be easier to keep the snow off?
also i want to get a few chickens and would like to try having them live in the dome. Not sure this would work but thoughts and advice?


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

My first (and only) geodesic dome was made out of 3/4" electrical conduit. I measured & cut out the legs hammered the ends flat, drilled holes and bolted it all together.

formulas here: Construct a Dome

cost about $40 and took about a day to put together. Extremely strong and lightweight. Used it covered in bird netting to keep autumn leaves out of and ornamental pond. It was 16' dia by about 7' tall. Always planned on covering it in some kind of plastic and using it for a greenhouse but never did, just moved it off the pond and let it set the rest of the year (I am the 'domeguy' after all!)


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Domeguy said:


> My first (and only) geodesic dome was made out of 3/4" electrical conduit. I measured & cut out the legs hammered the ends flat, drilled holes and bolted it all together.
> 
> formulas here: Construct a Dome
> 
> cost about $40 and took about a day to put together. Extremely strong and lightweight. Used it covered in bird netting to keep autumn leaves out of and ornamental pond. It was 16' dia by about 7' tall. Always planned on covering it in some kind of plastic and using it for a greenhouse but never did, just moved it off the pond and let it set the rest of the year (I am the 'domeguy' after all!)


cool beans! :flower:


----------

